# Is now a good time to invest in Durex?



## mate (May 6, 2022)

Roe V. Wade is about to get aborted. What does this mean for contraceptive companies? Do you think their value will skyrocket? Should I invest now? *How can I benefit from this?*

Also what other imminent political clusterfucks could we benefit from?


----------



## Fascist Frederick (May 6, 2022)

No, using a fake name will always be the best form of contraception.


----------



## GHTD (May 6, 2022)

You'd have to invest in Rickett, since they own Durex. It's also "what the fuck" expensive on the LSE.


----------



## Skitarii (May 6, 2022)

Reckitt is retardedly expensive rn and investing in any political gimmick in 2022 is full of risk unless you're prepared to dump right away when public outrage shifts to the next trend. The vast majority of states with higher birth control usage are generally not going to be the ones with abortion legislation anyway


----------



## Kenya Jones (May 6, 2022)

Certain states (like Louisiana) are trying to already make IUD's illegal. It's not about making abortion illegal so that other forms of birth control like condoms, birth control, or Plan B get used more, but instead is a thinly veiled battle against stagnating birth rates.


----------



## Sho'nuff (May 6, 2022)

If you wear a condom, how would you pull out and cum in her pillow case?


----------



## byuu (May 6, 2022)

Nah, you should invest in coat hangers instead.


----------



## Blasterisk (May 6, 2022)

byuu said:


> Nah, you should invest in coat hangers instead.


This is already good advice, but for other reasons.


----------

